# Best Time To Fish KY Lake/Dale Hollow



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

I want to plan a trip this fall or spring to fish Dale Hollow/Kentucky Lake for Crappie with my 71 year old father. I have never been there fishing and I would like to have the best trip possible as my father has some health issues and this may be his last fishing trip that we travel to. So, any suggestions on when the best time to go, where to go, where to stay, good guides, etc. would be greatly appreciated. I have a boat with a 75 h.p. motor I could take if that would work. It is an 18' pontoon boat set up for fishing. Sincere thanks to all who respond.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

My favorite time to go is the last week of march into the first week of april. I catch my biggest crappie of the year there then. As for a guide, for the north end of the lake, Brad weekly is a fantastic guide. On the southend, into Tenn., Richard williams is the one. There's plenty more very good ones too but i'd recommend these 2 first. Go to the website www.kentuckylake.com and you'll get all the info on places to stay in the area you want to fish. Been going there for 21 consecutive years. I stay in Aurora at the Early American Motel. Not a 5 star place but more than adequate for what i like. Clean and close to the lake. They even have a very nice fish cleaning station with lights if you come off the water late. And there's a great restarant right across the street. Baitshops 1/4 mile away, both directions, on the way to the launch, and general store right next to it for sammiches and snacks to take with you. Jonathon creek to the north, Ledbetter bay and Kenlake Marina to the south. Here's a couple pics from last year and this May when we went down.
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e253/ken_e_getem_n/IMG_0772-1.jpg
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e253/ken_e_getem_n/IMG_0018.jpg
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e253/ken_e_getem_n/IMG_0026.jpg
http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e253/ken_e_getem_n/IMG_0025.jpg


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

Chaunc,

Thanks again for all of your help and information! I am going to try and plan this trip just as you suggested. I will let you know how it goes! Oh, those are some great pics of the crappie and gills! When I looked at those my mouth began to water! LOL!


----------



## StormWarningII (Mar 26, 2008)

That white crappie in the top pic is a TOAD Chauncy...

Got to love those Shellcrackers too, huh. Nothing like 'roided up bluegill cousins.

Sure do miss early springs in the south sometimes.

The smallie fishing can still be really good around then too.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Sluggo said:


> Chaunc,
> 
> Thanks again for all of your help and information! I am going to try and plan this trip just as you suggested. I will let you know how it goes! Oh, those are some great pics of the crappie and gills! When I looked at those my mouth began to water! LOL!


I'll probably be there at the same time as you. I'll check back with you later this winter.
Stormy, that sucker weighed in at 3.2lbs. My personal best. The next one that size is getting mounted. Should have done that one.
Forgot to post the size those gills were.


----------

